# Interesting Find ...



## audionublet (Jun 9, 2009)

RARE ECLIPSE Sound Monitor DTA-500X and ICD-500X DENON - eBay (item 290488024558 end time Nov-13-10 23:29:27 PST)


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

I believe seller is a member here on DIYMA.


----------



## Triggz (Aug 11, 2010)

Yup, it was posted in the classifieds but no one bought it. Check out his other listings, there are many more goodies.


----------

